# Spring tree planting



## huntfishrelax (Mar 25, 2019)

It may be early thinking but I need to plan.
I decided to start planting in the spring for arbor day
On my 10 acres.(Just land no homestead yet.)
Being a city boy i do not have any idea where to buy in bulk or what a fair price is.
I mainly am thinking of spruce( their branches are supposed to stay low to the ground ) trees to go along my property line to block out my neibors and for a wind block.
also I will be putting in some fruit trees and some oak and maples.
spring will be here soon any feedback and ideas are helpfull.
thanks ahead.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Check your local conservation district. Their spring sales are usually released at the end of January. Norway spruce will be your best bet pine, I buy both seedlings and transplants. 
Any fruit tree will be a good addition and will require some homework for you to learn about the depth of them. Learn to propagate or transplant autumn olive for cover and screens. Put together a plan for your property. Bedding, food, travel, etc and make it a 5-10 year plan with new or additional tasks for each year. Good luck!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Tree Seedlings-Conifer, Hardwoods, Custom and Contract Growing-Itasca Greenhouse, Inc.-Minnesota


Custom and contract growing services available for containerized tree seedlings at low cost. We sell hardwood and evergreen tree seedlings for nurseries, landscaping, reforestation, weddings, special events, etc.



www.itascagreenhouse.com


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Back a few years ago I planted over 7,000 trees of different types, primarily for Wildlife cover. As the General said, your local Conservation Group is by far the best place to get seedlings and young trees. Beware... the Rabbits and Deer love young trees, and if not protected will eat most of them!! I planted many varieties of Spruce, and Pine the one that did the best were the Red Pine, pretty much a 80% Survival Rate, next was Scotch Pine ( Not good long term cover, thins out over 20 years), then the Norway and Blue Spruce. Only 1 or 2 Apple Trees survived ( Unprotected) and the Autumn Olive is a great cover and has done well over the years as it reproduces and the Bucks love it for Rubs. Best of luck to you, try different things, its certainly fun to watch everything mature over the years!!


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Concolor fir and Black Hills spruce are beautiful for screens and wind blocks. Scotch pine and Blue spruce are diseased and I would avoid.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Your soil dictates what you can plant with the best results. Any trees may survive if the conditions are right and you water them. You should consider watering three times the first summer and most importantly during planting. Chlorinated water is not preferred. Unless you take care (winter pruning) Conifers you just have a natural tree, not like a thick Xmas tree. Never plant Scotch Pines, you have to spray the worms at the end of May every year and a 25 years tree. I have had Spruce and Firs sit there growing slow for a half of decade before they start to grow quicker. When I first got my property, I did that, 900 trees the first year with very poor survival, I thought stick them in the ground and they will grow. There is a lot more then just sticking trees in unless you are in a sandy area. If sandy then expect a lot of watering to get them through the first year. Expect die-off's, plant some you can transplant in. I agree with the A.O. as for a quick cover or Forsythia if you have a nursery at your house. The thread going on now about the A.O., you either love it, hate it or in one case get paid to get rid of it.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

My biggest problem with planting evergreens has been rabbits. They will nip them off and then leave them lay .I don't know why they do that but they did it to most of my trees.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Send a PM to @Forest Meister


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Contact your local Conservation District for advice. Most have spring tree sales plus a forester who can provide free advice. You do not have to use the district resources where you live in the event a neighboring district is more convenient. Good luck. 






Directory Search







www.macd.org


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I don’t think you can buy Autumn Olive in Michigan any more, which is a good fact. Many land owners wish it were not present on their property. Many such owners didn’t feel that way ten years previous. It can easily dominate areas of land in ways that become regretted. And that never stops but only continues to increase. 

For planting fruit trees the best resource to consult is your local MSU Extension office, which will have plentiful information on species and varieties that can best match your area and the soil type present on your specific property. Take their word for such things - not the word of people looking to sell trees as their priority. Most growers are honest. But some just tell you what you want to hear to get a tree sold. Michigan has a variety of climates and not every fruit tree cultivar can handle all of them.

Spruce make the best wildlife cover and the best property screen. Norway Spruce grow the fastest but White Spruce make slightly better cover in the long run. Do not plant Blue Spruce any more; a fungus is attacking it in Michigan now and thousands upon thousands of them are dying. It makes the poorest cover of the 3 anyway.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have had good luck with Cold Stream Farms. I have purchased a few different tree with them. I think they have an informative website as well. Good luck.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Placed my order the other day with the local conservation district.

25 Red Maples
5 Silver Maples
3 random apple trees
25 staghorn sumac
5 elderberry
5 mulberry


----------

